
Remove built-in apps from the Home screen on your iOS device with iOS 10 beta - e1ven
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT204221
======
51Cards
This is an honest question from a lifetime Android user. Can someone give me
some thoughts behind the requirement that every installed app on an iDevice
needs to be on the home screens somewhere? I keep expecting this to change in
iOS, especially as devices often pile up dozens of apps, but it seems to be
the one constant in the design. I am genuinely curious on thoughts about this
being a good UI experience from iOS users. Thanks in advance.

~~~
laurencei
Where else do you propose to put the app(s)? i.e. what does Android do with
this same situation?

The apps can be 'grouped' \- giving you the equivalent of sub-folders.

~~~
51Cards
Android puts them in an "App Drawer" (launcher, list, whatever you wish to
call it) separate from your home screens. Home screens in Android tend to be
things that you use frequently with the ability to create sub-folders or place
icons at will on any page.

All installed apps are contained in the app drawer which is where I go for
things I don't care to see often. Likewise pre-installed apps can be disabled
entirely through the App settings area (which it's nice to see iOS offering
now as well)

~~~
wodenokoto
You only have a home screen on iOS. It makes a lot of things simple. When you
remove an app, you remove it, since it only exist in one place. On Android you
can remove an app and then it still exist.

This might seem obvious to HN users, since you only removed the shortcut from
the home screen, but it is not obvious to a lot of users.

------
WA
Great, now I can get rid of that page 2 folder called 'Junk'.

Well maybe not. Game Center and Health seem to be too core to be removed.

Edit: I wonder what happens if you ask Siri for directions, but remove the
Maps app. I have my doubts that it'll _fall back_ to Google Maps.

~~~
sirn
Game Center is now removed.

>The GameKit framework (GameKit.framework) includes the following changes and
enhancements:

>\- The Game Center app has been removed. If your game implements GameKit
features, it must also implement the interface behavior necessary for the user
to see these features.

[https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/content/relea...](https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/content/releasenotes/General/WhatsNewIniOS/Articles/iOS10.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40017084-SW1)

------
samwestdev
Does that mean I can set Gmail app to be the default email client if I remove
Mail?

------
ottumm
I wonder if the fact that you can restore a removed app (via the App Store)
means that Apple will be able to update built-in apps independent of iOS
updates.

------
jacquesm
Can we _please_ not post every little apple announcement in a thread of its
own?

